# Pilot 6



## Dany (Jun 24, 2016)

It looks like a box camera but it is a real very compact SLR.
The Pilot 6 is a 6x6 format reflex fitted with an odd mirror/ shutter assembly.
The foldable finder is similar to those usually equipping the TLRs
It has been released from 1936 to 1938 by Kamera Werkstâtten in Germany.
On this item, you may see on the side the lead seal installed by the Belgium customs.
The shutter fires correctly with a loud noise . From this point of view, the camera may be considered as an deserving ancestor of the Hasselblads


----------



## tirediron (Jun 24, 2016)

Very cool old beast!


----------

